# Loans



## mahek (Jul 15, 2010)

Being a bank employee in dubai for last 10 years I would like to know is there any banks providing personal loans for bankers .


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Your own bank for its employees, surely?

-


----------

